

Ask HN: How can I get into tech based businesses? - Retailslave

Hey guys, I'm really interested in tech start ups and making money through monetization of various online things.My only problem is I have no programing skills at all. From what I know, this skill is ESSENTIAL to have any sort of tech start up.<p>how would you guys recommend I start?<p>Also, would anyone be willing to let me intern with them at their company, I'm just interested in learning how tech start ups work and stuff, I'd love to be in the environment to get a feel of things. The problem is every tech start up usually requires HIGHLY skilled people on their teams, all I'd like to do is just get a feel for things to know if its right for me. How can I put my foot into the door without programming skills?
======
benburleson
One of the top links on HN today: <http://code.google.com/edu/courses.html>

